# Van repair



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Driving home Friday night and pulled into a parking lot to pickup beer. All of a sudden I have no power steering, no alternator, and the engine starts heating up. It turns out I threw the serpentine belt. Saturday I check all pulleys and find one loose, I pull on it and oil pours all over the driveway. The shaft on the power steering pump let go.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

I pulled all this stuff out to access it


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Turns out I had to pull the a/c compressor also to access the bracket for it. This thing is tucked deep. Replaced the pump and back on the road.


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

I hope that wasn’t on the way home from Fullerton! Thanks for taking care of my customer Debo. They said your where great.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

When I bought my cube van I swore I’d never work on it other then oil changes. I get a good deal from my mechanic and he gets a good deal from me.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I don't mind tearing into walls, concrete or anything else to access plumbing; but I do not like having to get to hard-to-reach parts on my vehicle. Brakes, batteries and easy stuff is ok. But when my serpentine belt pulley broke, I let my mechanic repair it.

Debo, were you huffing and puffing and cussing at all doing the work?


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

At one time in my life I tried to do it all. Now, other then plumbing, I leave it up to an expert and have it done right the first time.


----------



## Standard Drain (Feb 17, 2016)

Looks like a Ford E-250 Cube van. You have to yard sale 1/2 the engine just to get to water pump ect.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Fatpat said:


> I hope that wasn’t on the way home from Fullerton! Thanks for taking care of my customer Debo. They said your where great.


Nope, on the way back from Riverside. Thank you very much for the referral.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Tommy plumber said:


> I don't mind tearing into walls, concrete or anything else to access plumbing; but I do not like having to get to hard-to-reach parts on my vehicle. Brakes, batteries and easy stuff is ok. But when my serpentine belt pulley broke, I let my mechanic repair it.
> 
> Debo, were you huffing and puffing and cussing at all doing the work?


Cussed many times but I actually don't mind working on it. I like to figure things out and get that feeling of accomplishment.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Standard Drain said:


> Looks like a Ford E-250 Cube van. You have to yard sale 1/2 the engine just to get to water pump ect.


It's a Chevy express, no easy access to anything.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Update- last week after the repair my van was running cold, barely registering on the gauge cold. I thought maybe I bumped the wire off while I was working on it because that would be a crazy coincidence if the thermostat was a goner at the same time. I looked up thermostats on Autozone app and realized I went with the $17 "upgraded" stat when I replaced it a year and a half ago. Turns out the thermostat has a fail safe that locks it open if the temp gets too high. I guess when I was limping it home for a mile without the serpentine belt on it got hot. I had to pull everything out of the engine again and install a normal $12 thermostat. Good news, I'm getting pretty fast at disassembly/reassembly.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

The only important question to ask... what kind of beer?


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Fatpat said:


> I hope that wasn’t on the way home from Fullerton! Thanks for taking care of my customer Debo. They said your where great.


The son just called today, he wants a quote on new ductwork for his house. He's 30 seconds to a minute from my house. Thanks again. He said you're going to quote some plumbing work on Monday. Let's try and hook up for lunch on me schedules permitting.


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

Debo22 said:


> Fatpat said:
> 
> 
> > I hope that wasn’t on the way home from Fullerton! Thanks for taking care of my customer Debo. They said your where great.
> ...


Definitely,

Sounds good to me


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Debo22 said:


> Turns out I had to pull the a/c compressor also to access the bracket for it. This thing is tucked deep. Replaced the pump and back on the road.


Tell me about it, I just did plugs and wires and have to tackle manifolds in the next couple weeks. GM sure doesn't like mechanics. Passenger side plugs took me all of 30 minuets including taking the dog house out. Those ones are angled towards the back and a piece of cake. Driver side they took the same head and just flipped it upside down so suddenly the plugs face forward with no access....


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

30 minutes you are fast! It took me several hours in my 1500 v8 GMC Savana. The plugs were really tight all the way to the last thread, had to use multiple tools to reach them. I always put copper anti seize on any threads.

I'm really scared the tranny goes or the engine. I've changed many engines and transmissions of my 4Runners but on this style it would be a nightmare.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

I am a 66 yr old rated 150 % disabled, and my two brothers thank it is
stupid of me to pay a Garage to change out my plugs and wires,
on my 2008 GMC SIERRA 1500 
because we grew up as the sons of a Master Mechanic and all of us know how
to do Mechanic work, something they would do for their selves,


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Before I started plumbing back in 1976 I was apprenticed with the AFL as a mechanic for a Chevy dealer. I have forgotten more than what I know. I used to do most my work, less transmission's.

Now only if I can do it from the top. No place to get vehicles up in the air. I stopped the year I got underneath and with safety glasses on got a piece of rust in my eye when sawing out an exhaust system. Had to go to a specialists, have him numb my eye, dilate it, prick the rust out, then buff the surface smooth again. After the anything underneath it goes to the shop. I can ***** at them if something fails.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Two weeks ago I started up the van and boom, massive backfire. Since then it’s been running with a super high idle and throwing codes for mass air sensor. I did a few tests on the sensor and made sure no vacuum leaks under the hood. Did the stupid thing and replaced the $120 non returnable mass air flow sensor and nothing changed. 

Today I pulled the dog house off and checked everything and found this plug was blown off on the intake manifold connected to the PCV valve. So it was a massive vacuum leak. Plugged it back in and it runs perfect. The plastic clips that hold it in are broken so I need to replace it.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

I got the p0304 code now showing misfire in cylinder 4. I checked everything and I have no compression in the cylinder. I pulled the valve cover off and springs looked ok. Im going to have to pull the head and check the valves and seats. I’ve never taken on a repair this big so wish me luck


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Debo22 said:


> I got the p0304 code now showing misfire in cylinder 4. I checked everything and I have no compression in the cylinder. I pulled the valve cover off and springs looked ok. Im going to have to pull the head and check the valves and seats. I’ve never taken on a repair this big so wish me luck



If it's a ford it probably blew a spark plug out, mine did. It's apparently common on ford v8s.


.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

skoronesa said:


> If it's a ford it probably blew a spark plug out, mine did. It's apparently common on ford v8s.
> 
> 
> .


Chevy express v6, I changed all plugs, wires , and distributor cap. All that needed to be done anyway. I borrowed all these diagnostic tools from Autozone. I did the fuel pressure bleed down test, the noid light at the spider test, the compression test. Since it had no compression whatsoever they say to pour some oil in the cylinder and try again, if it’s bad piston rings it’ll build some pressure if it still has zero (which it does) it’s a stuck or bad valve. 

I’ve watched so many YouTube videos and have been reading my manual trying to get the confidence to tackle it.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Debo 22

I know how you feel, I had to pull the heads and Intake manifold 
on my 65 Buick V6 back in 1975
I was in the service at the time so did not have any family close, 
I worked with a MOTORS book and a friends tools, I had seen this done many times growing up but this was the first time on my own :biggrin:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Debo22 said:


> Chevy express v6, I changed all plugs, wires , and distributor cap. All that needed to be done anyway. I borrowed all these diagnostic tools from Autozone. I did the fuel pressure bleed down test, the noid light at the spider test, the compression test. Since it had no compression whatsoever they say to pour some oil in the cylinder and try again, if it’s bad piston rings it’ll build some pressure if it still has zero (which it does) it’s a stuck or bad valve.
> 
> I’ve watched so many YouTube videos and have been reading my manual trying to get the confidence to tackle it.


 I rebuilt many a chevy motor..the problem you will run into is if you fix the upper end, the heads with a rebuild is that you can now blow out the lower end because it is still worn with high miles..not all the time, but now you will have tight valves and seals ontop and worn rings on the bottom...
if you take your time its not difficult todo, but just take alot of pictures showing where everything goes back and you drop the distributor back in the correct timing..


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

I’m in deeper than I’ve ever been. Turns out it’s a bent valve.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

TIME to rebuild the ENGINE and the HEADS !


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

I guess you have another work van while you are working on this one? I'm also surprised you can pull the head, the space seems so restricted from the hood on even from inside the cab. Good thing it's not dead of winter working in the driveway and freezing fingers.

With so many more calls now I would of sent it to the garage instead of doing it myself. Probably rent a cube truck in the process because of the lack of shelves in a van.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Tango said:


> I guess you have another work van while you are working on this one? I'm also surprised you can pull the head, the space seems so restricted from the hood on even from inside the cab. Good thing it's not dead of winter working in the driveway and freezing fingers.
> 
> With so many more calls now I would of sent it to the garage instead of doing it myself. Probably rent a cube truck in the process because of the lack of shelves in a van.


I was in too deep before I realized it was a bad idea. I should have taken it in but now that I’m this far I’ll have to finish the job.

Most of my jobs are fairly close to home so we load up the install truck with what we need for the day so it hasn’t been too bad.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Debo22 said:


> I was in too deep before I realized it was a bad idea. I should have taken it in but now that I’m this far I’ll have to finish the job.
> 
> Most of my jobs are fairly close to home so we load up the install truck with what we need for the day so it hasn’t been too bad.



Just like the guy who takes apart half his faucet and can't finish the job and calls a plumber!  

I did that a few times, taking the entire front suspension off a terrible Kanada 4Runner. Or taking the head off and head bolts breaking in there, overhauling transmissions, differential and more. But seriously if you can find a head just put everything back with fresh gaskets.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Tango said:


> Just like the guy who takes apart half his faucet and can't finish the job and calls a plumber!
> 
> I did that a few times, taking the entire front suspension off a terrible Kanada 4Runner. Or taking the head off and head bolts breaking in there, overhauling transmissions, differential and more. But seriously if you can find a head just put everything back with fresh gaskets.


I figured since I’m this far I might as well replace both heads.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Remember what * ShtRnsdownhill posted
I grew up my father was a Master Mechanic and growing up with him saw and heard this many times ! *

I rebuilt many a Chevy motor..the problem you will run into is if you fix the upper end, the heads with a rebuild is that you can now blow out the lower end because it is still worn with high miles..not all the time, but now you will have tight valves and seals on top and worn rings on the bottom...
If you take your time it's not difficult to do, but just take a lot of pictures showing where everything goes back and you drop the distributor back in the correct timing..


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

I got it all put back together and drove to a semi local service call for the test drive. So far so good.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Got in my Chevy express today and middle of a snow storm the heater quit working. Then the service stabilitrac light came on. I hate trucks.
I’m 99.9% sure the heater is the fan resister. Went through 10 of them in my 11’ express.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Dpeckplb said:


> Got in my Chevy express today and middle of a snow storm the heater quit working. Then the service stabilitrac light came on. I hate trucks.
> I’m 99.9% sure the heater is the fan resister. Went through 10 of them in my 11’ express.


I came outside one day and heard the fan going on my not running parked express van..opened the hood and it ended up the resistors shorted or did something and the fan was running, unplugged and replaced the resistor set and not a problem since, at least 10 years ago..its a 2003 chevy express..


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Dpeckplb said:


> Got in my Chevy express today and middle of a snow storm the heater quit working. Then the service stabilitrac light came on. I hate trucks.
> I’m 99.9% sure the heater is the fan resister. Went through 10 of them in my 11’ express.



I've had this happen on several chevy/gm vehicles at least 7 times as well lolz. It isn't too bad to replace but still. GM or generic brand made no difference.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

The van wouldn’t start the other day, I had fuel but seemed a weak spark. When I finally got it to fire up I drove it around and got the P0300 code (random misfire). I checked inside the distributor cap and found multiple shorts. New distributor cap and rotor, good to go.


----------



## DDDave (Aug 6, 2014)

You've probably already found links like this one-








P0300 – Meaning, Causes, Symptoms, & Fixes


Check engine code P0300 in your car means there is a random/multiple cylinder misfire detected. Find out how to fix it in this article!



www.fixdapp.com




The fixes are generally determined by whether or not the problem just happened or it's been going on for a while...


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

The check engine light came on and the van was driving “sluggish, like a wet sponge” (extra points if you know what movie that line is from). I got the P0758 code. I need to change the 2-3 shift solenoid in the transmission. It’s a $25 part and I need to do a transmission fluid and filter change anyway so I figured no big deal. The friggin exhaust pipe is in the way and I can’t drop the tranny pan without taking off the whole exhaust. Good times, I do like the challenge of working on and fixing my van but damn I thought it was going to be a lot easier.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Another reason for a sluggish truck is the AFM sensor and or throttle body/position sensor. Had to replace that in my current chev 2500 express. I tried the AFM sensor and that wasn't it so I tried the TP sensor.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Debo22 said:


> Turns out I had to pull the a/c compressor also to access the bracket for it. This thing is tucked deep. Replaced the pump and back on the road.


Sometimes you have to pull the rear end to get to the radiator on some of these vehicles


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

skoronesa said:


> If it's a ford it probably blew a spark plug out, mine did. It's apparently common on ford v8s.
> 
> 
> .


Yes if it has the aluminum threads,Those are junk you do not want those year models


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Tango said:


> Another reason for a sluggish truck is the AFM sensor and or throttle body/position sensor. Had to replace that in my current chev 2500 express. I tried the AFM sensor and that wasn't it so I tried the TP sensor.


The sluggishness was because when that solenoid fails the computer puts the van in “limp” mode. It defaults to 3rd gear so starting off was really slow but once I was up to speed it drove fine.

The repair went fine and I’m good and fixed


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Yeah that freaking limp bizkit mode! When my TP sensor went out and I needed to go to jobs the truck would only run 2-30-50 km/hr and it ramped up so slow, I would erase the code and it would become normal again. One morning however the freaking OBD2 scanner started to smoke! F-me and I couldn't erase the code and i was going nowhere fast. I over nighted a new scanner but got my part in first. I installed my sensor in a parking lot and it was really snowing hard. Several construction worker finished their day on a jobsite right beside the lot and walking by me and I hoped no one would recognize me.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Tango said:


> Yeah that freaking limp bizkit mode! ...........


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

My radiator has been leaking for a while so I replaced it yesterday. Got everything done and time to test it. I opened the driver side door and heard a small clunk from the door. Fired up the van and everything is working great. I closed the door and heard another clunk and a clink. I try to open the door and nothing, the outside door handle broke internally. I ordered a new one but this week is going to suck opening the driver side door from the passenger side.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

I remember now why people buy new stuff. I might have gotten a awesome price on my dump truck but it’s sure come back to bite me lately. Just cost my 6500$ for the annual safety. Minus the oil pan I had to put in it from a stone.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

2 weeks ago I changed my fuel pump, that was fun dropping the gas tank and all. This morning I saw a stain under the front of the van, I looked underneath and saw coolant leaking out of the weep hole of the water pump. That’ll be a fun little project.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

I thank that I may have burned out a Main Bearing on Truck Monday when I ran about 2 qts of oil low,
I heard a noise even after I put oil in


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

About 4 months ago I was at a long time customers house and asked him about his Chevy Express sitting in the driveway, he said he just uses it for storage. I asked him if he wanted to sell it and he said he looked into donating it and he wouldn’t get much of a tax write off so I can just have it if I want it when he empties it. I went there two months ago for another repair and he didn’t mention it so I didn’t either. I went there two days ago for a toilet repair and as I was leaving he said he’s going to empty it and give me a call to pick it up. It’s early 2000s with less than 100,000 miles on it. We’ll see what happens.


----------

